# sighting in



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi i just got my new rifle a Tikka T3 light in 7mm Rem Mag and i am planning on going to cabellas on friday night after work to get a scope thinking of the nikon and plan on sighting it in on saturday and was wondering what range i should sight it in at i will be hunting general buck deer in the northen region 
wilky


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

The usual standard distance is 100 yards for sighting in purposes. I pretty much set mine at about 1.5-2.00 inches high at 100 yards.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Technically speaking, if you want it to be dead on at 200 yards it should be 1.25 inches high at 100 yards:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Technically speaking, if you want it to be dead on at 200 yards it should be 1.25 inches high at 100 yards:


Depends on the bullet and powder charge. Technically speaking.


----------

